# Linux Version



## creativetux (Nov 26, 2012)

For the Linux version see: https://obsproject.com/forum/list/linux-support.34/


----------



## QBall (Nov 26, 2012)

Lets do this! \\o//


----------



## Kipples (Nov 27, 2012)

I would be very interested in testing and looking at the source.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey, just wanted to say if you got it working on linux already, then you are totally awesome.  Email me some time, show me what you've got.  If possible, put it up on github as well.  Would love to see it.


----------



## jack.garcia (Nov 28, 2012)

What distro?

If you can also provide instructions to compile, I can try on arch


----------



## zolia (Dec 1, 2012)

I would be interresting by testing it on linux :) and i know a forum where lot of people would like to test a open software like that.


----------



## NoSFeRaTU (Dec 2, 2012)

Just make source code available and you receive plenty of feedback, I assure you ^_^


----------



## Muf (Dec 2, 2012)

successful troll is successful


----------



## nzalmeida (Apr 30, 2013)

Me me me

Very interested in testing linux version.


----------



## DoK_- (May 2, 2013)

i'm interested too


----------



## rizeupangelicblaze (May 4, 2013)

Hello I am a linux ubuntu 12.4 user I would love to test your linux version to OBS I broadcast on twitch.tv and can't always get on my prefered computer for gaming but I would like to keep streaming.


----------



## Zediker (May 16, 2013)

I would love to test the linux build of OBS! I currently run Ubuntu 13.04 :)


----------



## dodgepong (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad there are a lot of people willing to test, but it will be quite a while until OBS goes cross platform.


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2013)

Creativetux has never shown anyone his linux version despite making this thread, and it's been half a year, so I must assume that he stopped working on it.  Well, or never had it to begin with, but I would hope that not be the case because that would just be plain mean.

That being said, there may or may not be something in this regard in development currently.  I will neither confirm nor deny!  SECCCRRETTSS.  (but always remember my lag time in developing stuff is usually bad)


----------

